# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  ¿Cómo estudiar sin profesor?

## CarloosAstorga

Hola amigos, les escribo ya que siento que estoy llegando a una meseta, tristemente no por estudio sino por ignorancia. 

No tengo muy en claro como se estudia y practica en la magia. Yo hasta hace poco tenia un profesor, el todas las clases llevaba juegos y yo los aprendía y los practicaba, pero ahora no se como seguir. Compre un libro GEC y me aburre leerlo, al igual que leer los juegos.

Creo que estoy pasando por una crisis artística  :001 07: 

Bueno desde ya gracias por el tiempo que dedicaron al leer este post y les agradecería mucho si me pueden dar una mano.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

No estás atravesando una crisis artísstica. Te estás enfrentando por primera vez al estudio de verdad. Antes te lo daban masticado y ahora tienes que cocinarlo tú.

Si te aburre leer magia y estudiar los juegos de los libros, quizá deberías replantearte tus inquietudes.

----------


## CarloosAstorga

> No estás atravesando una crisis artísstica. Te estás enfrentando por primera vez al estudio de verdad. Antes te lo daban masticado y ahora tienes que cocinarlo tú.
> 
> Si te aburre leer magia y estudiar los juegos de los libros, quizá deberías replantearte tus inquietudes.


Gracias por tu respuesta Ricardo. 

"quizá deberías replantearte tus inquietudes" Discúlpame pero no entendí que quisiste decir con esta frase.

----------


## Mago Chirleta

Si te aburre leer libros de magia quizá no te guste lo suficiente. Eso es lo que te tienes que plantear: si te gusta la magia  lo suficiente para seguir (leer nuevos libros, conocer otras técnicas o juegos, ensayar, ensayar...) o no. Yo te animo a que sigas porque es un mundo maravilloso. Saludos.

----------


## CarloosAstorga

> Si te aburre leer libros de magia quizá no te guste lo suficiente. Eso es lo que te tienes que plantear: si te gusta la magia  lo suficiente para seguir (leer nuevos libros, conocer otras técnicas o juegos, ensayar, ensayar...) o no. Yo te animo a que sigas porque es un mundo maravilloso. Saludos.


¡Gracias por la buena onda Chirleta! 

Me parece que lo que me voy a replantear es el lugar que le doy a la cartomagia. Voy a intentar leer libros de otras áreas como infantil o escenario... ya veremos que sale. =)

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> ¡Gracias por la buena onda Chirleta! 
> 
> Me parece que lo que me voy a replantear es el lugar que le doy a la cartomagia. Voy a intentar leer libros de otras áreas como infantil o escenario... ya veremos que sale. =)


Tienes que buscar qué faceta de la magia es la que más te llena y cuáles son tus prioridades. Porque sobre todas las cosas, tienes que disfrutar de lo que haces.

----------


## ochodecorazones

A pesar de todo tienes que tener en cuenta que cualquier faceta de la magia que escojas vasa tener que hacer el mismo trabajo de leerte el libro, asimilarlo y practicarlo, no es algo especifico solo de la cartomagia.

----------


## swaze

de todas formas seamos sinceros, al principio, estudiar magia, como cualquier otro tipo de estudio conlleva esfuerzo y, no vamos a negarlo, se hace pesado, porque el principio es lo mas costoso, hay que coger una rutina, hacerse con la jerga, y no es lo mismo ver un juego que leerlo en un libro; pero sinceramente, merece la pena, al poco tiempo verás que le pillas afición y que te gusta.

Además tiene una ventaja aprender con libros y no con otros métodos y es que aprenderás las técnicas limpias de manías, cosa que no pasará si las aprendes viendoselas hacer a otro mago.

----------


## Iban

¡Achtung!

No todo el mundo disfruta leyendo. Y es lícito.

Carlos, tienes que buscar lo que te gusta, la rama de la magia en la que más cómodo te sientas. Y cuando la encuentres, prueba con DVDs. Aprenderás, y te entetendrás, pero tu formación será incompleta. En esa situación, la única vía que te queda para complementarlo, es con la compañía y consejo de otros magos.

----------


## JoseC

Conozco a varios magos (algunos maestros) que se han formado sin leer libros y son fantásticos. Lo importante es mantener la pasión, disfrutar haciendo magia y por supuesto respetarla.

Un saludo

----------


## CarloosAstorga

> No todo el mundo disfruta leyendo. Y es lícito.





> Tienes que buscar qué faceta de la magia es la que más te llena y cuáles son tus prioridades. Porque sobre todas las cosas, tienes que disfrutar de lo que haces.


Me quedo con estas dos aportaciones, ¡gracias a todos por las opiniones! Voy a buscar mi "faceta de la magia" que mas me guste y leer aunque cueste =) 

Gracias!

----------


## renard

> Conozco a varios magos (algunos maestros) que se han formado sin leer libros y son fantásticos. Lo importante es mantener la pasión, disfrutar haciendo magia y por supuesto respetarla


Un saludo

Ya pero no creo yo que sea un buen consejo. Escuchar a magos de otra época te hace amar los libros y te das cuenta de la suerte que tenemos hoy en dia.
 Basta con dejar 20 o 30 eur en el mostrador y te dan un libro que tiene mas de 50 juegos, de estos 50 juegos descartamos 48 y nos quedamos con 2, y los otros 48 los descartamos porque al practicarlo no nos sale este o otro movimiento, lo intentamos 4,5 o 6 veces y nada no hay forma esto es imposible pasemos al juego siguiente a ver si sale, pero tampoco nos sale, no pasa nada me quedan otros 48 juegos a ver si hay suerte y alguno es automatico.
Luego estan el otro grupo que lo intentan cientos de veces hasta que un dia lo consiguen no saben ni porque ni como pero el maldito movimiento que parecia imposible ahora es casi fácil, y durante un instante son las personas mas felices del mundo.Bueno he aprovechado este hilo para decir lo que pensaba y no va por ti carloos,tu estas empezando y tienes que encontrar tu magia y cuando la encuentres espero que seas uno de estos locos que no lo dejan asi como asi.
un abrazo

----------


## serlop

Hola carlos te cuento de mi experiencia propia donde yo vivo no hay un mago ni alguien por el estilo que te enseñe, yo hace 7 años vi un mago venir a mi ciudad y me quede encantado, desde entonces empece a buscar magia por Internet el significado primero luego leer sobre magos hasta que me atrapo totalmente entonces empece a buscar juegos de magia o trucos de magia como los quieras llamar, desde entonces me he armado una carpeta en mi computadora y tengo vídeos bajados desde Internet con rutinas de magia o magia explicada o revelada, bajado libros también, imágenes, músicas y guardado paginas web. he comprado libros de varios tipos, y comprado obviamente juegos y fake, obviamente es mucho mas difícil sin alguien que te enseñe, pero vas tratando de aprender a tu manera, lo mas difícil personalmente para mi es la actuación y la narración de un juego, yo te sugiero si estas interesado por la magia, que empieces a llenarte de vídeos y libros después practica mucha practica, y después ir ordenando todo a tu manera saludos espero te halla sido útil que tengas mucho éxito

----------


## CarloosAstorga

> Hola carlos te cuento de mi experiencia propia donde yo vivo no hay un mago ni alguien por el estilo que te enseñe, yo hace 7 años vi un mago venir a mi ciudad y me quede encantado, desde entonces empece a buscar magia por Internet el significado primero luego leer sobre magos hasta que me atrapo totalmente entonces empece a buscar juegos de magia o trucos de magia como los quieras llamar, desde entonces me he armado una carpeta en mi computadora y tengo vídeos bajados desde Internet con rutinas de magia o magia explicada o revelada, bajado libros también, imágenes, músicas y guardado paginas web. he comprado libros de varios tipos, y comprado obviamente juegos y fake, obviamente es mucho mas difícil sin alguien que te enseñe, pero vas tratando de aprender a tu manera, lo mas difícil personalmente para mi es la actuación y la narración de un juego, yo te sugiero si estas interesado por la magia, que empieces a llenarte de vídeos y libros después practica mucha practica, y después ir ordenando todo a tu manera saludos espero te halla sido útil que tengas mucho éxito


Serlop me diste una muy buena idea pero la voy a cambiar un poco me voy a hacer una carpeta física y voy a empezar a almacenar juegos ahí. 

Igual que vos yo también tengo problemas con la presentación, sobretodo en magia infantil que no logro armar una charla ni unir los juegos de forma que me guste.

Gracias!

----------


## swaze

Te aconsejo sustituyas carpeta por maletin asi ademas tendras donde guardar los juegos y tu apoyo ante posibles actuaciones familiares.

----------


## serlop

para la rutina infantil te recomiendo ver muchos dibujos de la edad a la que queres actuar sacas muchísimas ideas de ahí jeje como por ej. hi5 yo me la paso viendo dibujos con mi hijo de 5 a mi nena de 9, a pesar de esto es muy difícil igual la magia infantil, lo que dice swaze tambien hay q armarse de apoco un maletin y ir guardando todos tus juegos, saludos

----------


## Sergic

[QUOTE=CarloosAstorga;342837]Hola amigos, les escribo ya que siento que estoy llegando a una meseta, tristemente no por estudio sino por ignorancia. 

Yo también he pasado por momentos de "crisis" y dudas... Te comento mi experiencia por si te sirve de ayuda. Para animarte a seguir disfrutando de la magia...

No tengo muy en claro como se estudia y practica en la magia. Yo hasta hace poco tenia un profesor, el todas las clases llevaba juegos y yo los aprendía y los practicaba, pero ahora no se como seguir. Compre un libro GEC y me aburre leerlo, al igual que leer los juegos.

Supongo qu tuviste la suerte de empezar con profe pero al perderlo no supiste ser autosuficiente; en mi caso empece al revés, solo con un libro, un tapete y una baraja, conforme avanza a me surgían dudas que iba resolviendo pero en ocasiones necesitaba un profesor que me aclarase ciertos movimientos, hice un curso pero resulto muy básico así que lo que hago es ver vídeos para complementar a la lectura. Utilizo un cuaderno para apuntar movientos, trucos, ideas, técnicas, materiales... Ese cuaderno es mi memoria mágica. No se que edad tienes pero leer es FUNDAMENTAL!

Creo que estoy pasando por una crisis artística  :001 07: 

Yo hace un tiempo tuve otra crisis... Llego un punto en que aprendía trucos pero no llegaba a presentarlos, o a veces los presentaba demasiado pronto a mis conocidos (sin llegar a dominarlos)me provocaba frustracion y ansiedad; ahora no tengo prisa por presentarlos, encuentro una gran satisfacción en la practica y el perfeccionamiento de mi técnica y presentación, si surge la ocasión presento trucos que se que me salen bien y me reservo los nuevos (mejores) para el momento oportuno... Cada día disfruto mas de ver a otros magos, aprender de ellos e ir descubriendo y abriendo cada una de las puertas que esconde este laberinto que es la magia. Cuando abro mi cuaderno por las páginas que todavía están en blanco me pregunto que maravillosos secretos esconderán dentro de unos meses?
Yo también estoy empezando (aunque lleve 5 años) y me voy planteando mis metas día a día, para est próximo año me he planteado intentar ver en directo actuaciones de magia en mi ciudad y cuando mejore un poco mas mi nivel solicitar entrar en alguna Asociacion de magos... Cada día me doy mas cuenta que la MAGIA es toda una licenciatura con un enorme compendio de cultura y conocimiento; es imposible dominar todo con un cursillo; se necesita tiempo, perseverancia, ilusión, ganas de aprender de los demás y gran capacidad de autocrítica yperfeccionamiento
Espero que te sirva. 
Un afectuoso saludo!

P.D. No se escribir los acentos con el teclado del Movil, diaculpad

Crece en la magia y que la magia crezca en ti

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Yo también estoy empezando (aunque lleve 5 años) y me voy planteando mis metas día a día, para est próximo año me he planteado intentar ver en directo actuaciones de magia en mi ciudad y cuando mejore un poco mas mi nivel solicitar entrar en alguna Asociacion de magos...


Si lo que te hecha para atras sobre lo de ingresar en una asociacion de magos es que no crees tener nivel suficiente debería comentarte que a mi me pasaba lo mismo, creia que habia que ser un muy buen mago para entrar en una asociación, y cuando ingrese me di cuenta de que no era asi. En mi asocicion hay gente de todos los niveles, desde gente que esta empezando hasta gente con una gran profesionalidad. Lo que se exige en una asociacion no es tener un nivel muy alto sino tener mucha aficion, muchas ganas y pasion por lo que haces, nadie te va a excluir por que estes empezando ( esto por lo menos en mi asociacion es asi y supongo que en las demas asociaciones sera igual).
Yo te recomiendo ingresar cuanto antes, se aprede muchisimo compartiendo ideas con otros magos.

----------


## Edo Sánchez

> Si lo que te hecha para atras sobre lo de ingresar en una asociacion de magos es que no crees tener nivel suficiente debería comentarte que a mi me pasaba lo mismo, creia que habia que ser un muy buen mago para entrar en una asociación, y cuando ingrese me di cuenta de que no era asi. En mi asocicion hay gente de todos los niveles, desde gente que esta empezando hasta gente con una gran profesionalidad. Lo que se exige en una asociacion no es tener un nivel muy alto sino tener mucha aficion, muchas ganas y pasion por lo que haces, nadie te va a excluir por que estes empezando ( esto por lo menos en mi asociacion es asi y supongo que en las demas asociaciones sera igual).
> Yo te recomiendo ingresar cuanto antes, se aprede muchisimo compartiendo ideas con otros magos.


Por lo general suele ser contrario a como comentas ya que en las asociaciones no entra cualquiera (salvo excepciones como por ejemplo la tuya quizas) Pero por lo general en las asociaciones suele haber todo un proceso para poder ingresar ya que se trata de mantener un nivel magico mas o menos equivalente o al menos un nivel que ellos consideren aceptable. Por lo mismo en muchas de ellas quienes deseen ingresar deben rendir un examen magico para demostrar un nivel acorde a lo que ellos consideran aceptable, con un jurado a cargo de evaluar tu presentacion. No es llegar y ser parte de una asociacion, ya que muchas tienen sus propios ritos de iniciacion ,otras te piden tener un curriculum magico,etc.. Todo dependera de la asociacion y de cuan exclusiva sea o pretenda ser esta. 

Ahora algo totalmente distinto es meterte a una escuela de magia,ahi entra cualquiera..

Saludos

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Por lo general suele ser contrario a como comentas ya que en las asociaciones no entra cualquiera (salvo excepciones como por ejemplo la tuya quizas) Pero por lo general en las asociaciones suele haber todo un proceso para poder ingresar ya que se trata de mantener un nivel magico mas o menos equivalente o al menos un nivel que ellos consideren aceptable. Por lo mismo en muchas de ellas quienes deseen ingresar deben rendir un examen magico para demostrar un nivel acorde a lo que ellos consideran aceptable, con un jurado a cargo de evaluar tu presentacion. No es llegar y ser parte de una asociacion, incluso muchas tienen sus propios ritos de iniciacion ,otras te piden tener un curriculum magico,etc.. Todo dependera de la asociacion y de cuan exclusiva sea o pretenda ser esta. 
> 
> Ahora algo totalmente distinto es meterte a una escuela de magia,ahi entra cualquiera..
> 
> Saludos


pues lo que me cuentas me choca bastante ya que tu descripción de una asociación me concuerda mas con la descripción de una secta xD.
Pero bueno quiza me equivoque pero como ya comento me resulta muy extraño, ya que eso me parece algo muy secretista, muy elitista... como si en pleno siglo XIV nos encontrasemos, ya que el caracter de mi asociacion es muy abierto y su principal intencion es fomentar la afición al ilusionismo.
Respecto a lo de las pruebas tengo entendido (ya que a mi no se me exigio ningun tipo de prueba para ingresar) que se ponen en mano de la persona que lo desee una serie de juegos y tecnicas de no muy elevada dificultad, a partir de ahí la persona los presenta y utiliza como el eliga ante un jurado de magos (tengo entendido que de momento nadie no ha pasado la prueba).

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Todavia eres muy pequeño y tu vision quizas tiende a ser un tanto utopica, pero cuando conozcas un poco mas el mundo de la magia te daras cuenta de que esta tiene muchas formas y que cada asociacion tiene sus tradiciones , no por eso son malas personas o algo raro como tu planteas, simplemente son distintos.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Todavia eres muy pequeño y tu vision quizas tiende a ser un tanto utopica, pero cuando conozcas un poco mas el mundo de la magia te daras cuenta de que esta tiene muchas formas y que cada asociacion tiene sus tradiciones , no por eso son malas personas o algo raro como tu planteas, simplemente son distintos.


no no, no me malinterpretes no intento acusar a otras asociaciones sino simplemente expresar que noto un contraste inmenso entre las asociaciones que tu comentas y en la cual yo soy socio, pero en ningun momento pretendo juzgar a ninguna asociacion ni nada por el estilo.

----------


## Likitisplit

Si te aburre leer los libros, no los leas.
Yo aprendi magia sin leer ni un solo libro, como todos bien sabemos, una imagen vale mas que mil palabras.
En youtube hay un chaval que es realmente bueno, que enseña trucos realmente hardcore, del que yo aprendi la mayoria de mis ''rutinas de verdad''
Si te gustan los trucos matematicos de mesa y tapete ************'.
Pero si prefieres algo que valla un poco mas lejos y sabes algo de ingles, visita el canal de ************', es muy muy bueno.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Si te aburre leer los libros, no los leas.
> Yo aprendi magia sin leer ni un solo libro, como todos bien sabemos, una imagen vale mas que mil palabras.
> En youtube hay un chaval que es realmente bueno, que enseña trucos realmente hardcore, del que yo aprendi la mayoria de mis ''rutinas de verdad''
> Si te gustan los trucos matematicos de mesa y tapete visita *************.
> Pero si prefieres algo que valla un poco mas lejos y sabes algo de ingles, visita el canal de *****************.


Y así aprendiste, de esa manera, solo hace falta ver tus mensajes...
como te atreves a recomendar esos canales tío,es que de verdad, aparte de que si no me equivoco lo prohíben las normas del foro.       ¿Conoces a algún solo mago bueno (Dynamo no cuenta) que halla llegado hasta donde están por ver vídeos en Youtube? o si no, como yo soy principiante, preguntales a Juan Tamariz, Miguel Gomez, Manolo Talman, Dani Daortiz y un larguísimo etcétera, como aprendieron ellos y veras que te responden.

----------


## luis_bcn

Porfavor no hagas caso a Liki,aprenderas mal de ese tipo,**** es muy malo y te viciaras al verle y tu tambien lo harás mal.

----------


## Likitisplit

Pues nada, fiesta.

----------


## Likitisplit

Pues yo no he leido ni un solo libro, ni lo leere, y no pasa un dia que no aprenda un truco nuevo.
Sera que la mayoria de los trucos que me gustan no salen en los libros, o vete tu a saber.

----------


## lalogmagic

Seguro que todos los "trucos" que te gustan salen en los libros, creo que no te has dado la oportunidad de conocer el foro, aquí buscamos magia no trucos.

Saludos.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Pues nada, fiesta.


Te voy a hacer una pregunta, ¿Alguna vez leíste un libro de magia? si es así ¿Cual?

----------


## luis_bcn

> Pues yo no he leido ni un solo libro, ni lo leere, y no pasa un dia que no aprenda un truco nuevo.
> Sera que la mayoria de los trucos que me gustan no salen en los libros, o vete tu a saber.


llevas poco en esto , no pasa nada por no leerte aun un libro , pero no digas que nunca te lo leeras por dios, hay libros maravillosos que al leerlos se te quitarian las ganas de ver al innombrable , mira los videos de Renard el los ha aprendido en los libros y luego mira al innombrable y compara ,  :Wink1:

----------


## Likitisplit

Yo no digo que el innombrable sea bueno, ni mucho menos, es bastante malo, y yo no hago ese tipo de juegos matematicos de tapete, solo dije que si a esta persona no le gusta leer libros no tiene por que hacerlo ya que estamos en el siglo 21 y hay diferentes opciones.
Que alomejor algun dia leo un libro, pues nunca lo sabremos :D, pero bueno.

Creo que cada vez que hago un post se me malinterpreta, o sea que mejor dejo de hacerlo, un saludo amigos.

----------


## S. Alexander

Ya verás como te dé por aprender magia, Likitisplit, vas a leer libros a tutiplén. Pero si lo tuyo son los trucos, sigue así, vas genial y ***** es el mejor  :Wink1: 

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## ElMagoRodri

Lo que me molesta  es que no te esfuerzas en hacer caso a lo que todo el mundo te dice, lo que me molesta es ese ¨ni los leeré ¨
Lee un libro, date cuenta de la profundidad inmensa de este ARTE te lo juro como cojas un ben libro mandara youtube a freír porras, y aunque os parezaca un poco precipitado me parece que a quien este chico necesita se llama ASCANIO.

----------


## luis_bcn

> Yo no digo que el innombrable sea bueno, ni mucho menos, es bastante malo, y yo no hago ese tipo de juegos matematicos de tapete, solo dije que si a esta persona no le gusta leer libros no tiene por que hacerlo ya que estamos en el siglo 21 y hay diferentes opciones.
> Que alomejor algun dia leo un libro, pues nunca lo sabremos :D, pero bueno.
> 
> Creo que cada vez que hago un post se me malinterpreta, o sea que mejor dejo de hacerlo, un saludo amigos.


no dejes de escribir hombre, lo que ves con mas delucadeza y ya esta , un abrazoooooo

----------


## MagoWinki

Liki como ya sabes(por que es de lógica) a los magos no nos gusta esa gente que cuenta secretos a tutiplen por ahí en YouTube y sitios parecidos, por que lo que hacen, es cargarse la magia. Así que es normal que se te malinterprete cuando dices que de cierta persona puedes aprender infinidad de cosas pues como que no... Si eso te recomiendo que te leas un buen libro(ne te digo que lo estudies, solo leeló) y nos cuentas que te ha parecido(en el foro puedes encontrar muchos títulos). No te enfandes y sigue escribiendo en posts pero como te dice luis ten un poco más de tacto. =) Un saludo.

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo creo que nadie le ha malinterpretado, yo al menos le he entendido perfectamente y he respondido xD

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexandr

----------


## renard

Hola Likitisplit,yo solo te dire que te estas perdiendo tantas y tantas joyas por no leer libros que mi consejo es que leas porque lo que te puede enseñar youtube no llega ni a la suela de los zapatos de lo que puedes aprender con los libros,pero bueno que cada uno aprenda como quiera,con el tiempo veras que los consejos que te estan dando eran los correctos,solo te dire que tu te lo pierdes,si no quieres leer ningun libro que le vamos hacer no los leas,pero sigue escribiendo por aqui hombre que seguro que puedes ayudar a muchos y si un dia necesitas ayuda aqui la encontraras.
Un abrazo

----------


## Tereso

> Hola Likitisplit,yo solo te dire que te estas perdiendo tantas y tantas joyas por no leer libros que mi consejo es que leas porque lo que te puede enseñar youtube no llega ni a la suela de los zapatos de lo que puedes aprender con los libros,pero bueno que cada uno aprenda como quiera,con el tiempo veras que los consejos que te estan dando eran los correctos,solo te dire que tu te lo pierdes,si no quieres leer ningun libro que le vamos hacer no los leas,pero sigue escribiendo por aqui hombre que seguro que puedes ayudar a muchos y si un dia necesitas ayuda aqui la encontraras.
> Un abrazo


Renard, cásate conmigo. Eres un Gandalf por aquí.

----------


## Likitisplit

Se me malinterpreta, yo las rutinas que practico las he aprendido de: Criss Angel, David Blaine, Dynamo y Jarek 1:20.
Para nada digo que yo aprenda del Innombrable, ni de cualquiera.
Llevo un año aprendiendo magia, solo soy un principiante, pero lo unico que intentaba era responder al tema del hilo.
Mi filosofia es intentar hacer cosas nuevas, aunque no lo consiga, por lo menos intentarlo, como un Healed & Sealed sin gancho, o un Moneda en la lata con una produccion de moneda previa por Puscle Pass, o el de 5 papeles a 5 billetes de 50.
Me gusta combinar cosas para intentar hacer algo nuevo.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

El problema es que casi nada de eso es nuevo. Los magos que nombras en ningún caso son originales, generalmente todo lo contrario (tanto en métodos como en presentaciones). Tampoco son buenas fuentes para aprender, todo muy simplón y manido.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Likitisplit,yo voy a romper una lanza a favor tuyo...

En mi caso,cuando decidí de empezar a aprende no sabia ni como empezar a aprender...Así que topé con youtube,y mis ojos empezaron a girar como las cirsas de laz tragaperras!!
Pero cuanta información !! pero que maravilla!! ...Aaaah...pero si este juego fue el que hizo el mago tal en yo no se donde y la gente casi sale de allí en ambulancia!!ese,ese lo tengo que aprender yo...
Luego,con el paso de "las semanas" (no tardé mucho en empezar a darme cuenta) y gracias a que soy una persona muy inquieta y observadora,empecé a investigar un poco mas allá de los cientos de miles de canales reveladores y a buscar similitudes entre ejecuciones técnicas manipulativas,por ejemplo,de magos de renombre y del que por otro lado lo revela en los canales y jummm...Muchas diferencias...por que será??
Bueno,pues gracias a una conversación reveladora que tube con una maga,empecé a enderezar mi camino(desde el principio queria,pero no sabia como) y sabes que?? que ni te imaginas la de tiempo que he perdido en tres meses mirando videos por Youtube.Cuando empecé a estudiar,tube que desaprender para volver a aprender bien lo mal aprendido,osea resetearme!! fijate tu el tiempo tan valiosi perdido,aunque tiene su lado bueno,y esque como se aprende de verdad es a base de errores...ya sé por donde no tengo que tirar!!
Youtube es tentador a primera hora para casos como el mio y supongo que como el tuyo también,pero creeme de verdad,az caso a todo lo que te estan diciendo y prueba a coger un libro.Cuando lleves un poco de tiempo con el te vas a dar cuenta enseguida de que a quienes veias como maestros por la red,no saben ni donde tienen la cara!!
Por culpa de mi ignorancia sun estoy despues de cuatro meses casi que dejé de ver revelaciones,eliminando técnicas mal aprendidas para volver a empezar "bien"con ellas...apuntate ese dato porque tu levas un año!!
En cuanto a lo de que no pasa un dia sin que aprendas un truco nuevo....ese es otro de los grandísimos fallos que se cometen por dejarse llevar por ese método.Y otra cosa es que sin tener conocimiento de causa te pones a practicar tecnicas y juegos que son de primera división,cuando uno aun no empieza ni a jugar en infantiles...tu ves eso razonable??
Tu mismo lo dices,sin leer nada aprendes muchos trucos...tienes toda la razón...pero en eso te quedaras,en saber como se hacen los trucos y en realizar alguno que otro.Si quieres aprender MAGIA mis consejos serian: 

1.Frena ahora mismo tu via de aprendizaje y trata de mentalizarte en que no vas por el camino correcto.

2.Sigue todas y cada unas de las indicaciones que te dan por aquí (las mias no tanto porque yo los trato de seguir a ellos)
Todos empezamos o queremos empezar porque algun buen mago nos maravilló alguna vez y pensamos: Quiero hacer eso!! Pues bien,aquí vas a encontrar a ese tipo de MAGOS y encima dispuestos a ayudarte,que mas se puede pedir??
En mi corto camino por aquí he visualizado auténticos milagros y verdadero arte!!Y si no visualiza los videos de Renard,o de S. Alexander,o de LuisJOlmedo,o de Prendes...etc,etc...piensa todo lo que te pueden aportar sus consejos mientras ves las maravillas que realizan ante la cámara(y que en directo tiene que ser ya acojonante)

3.Date la oportunidad de leer solo prólogo de un libro de iniciación de magia y estoy convencido de que si as seguido los pasos 1 y 2 y tienes tu mente preparada para aprender magia de verdad,el libro te lo acabas y le das dos vueltas mas!!

Bueno...creo que he vertido todas mis energias posibles en estas horas en intentar de que veas aunque sea algo positivo y te valga.Si es así,te lo vas a agradecer!

Un saludo!!

P.D. Alguién me puede decir quien es el imnombrable y porque lo es y un poco de su historia??imagino un poco los tiros por donde van,pero tengo curiosidad!!
Esto me suena como al malo de ls peli de Harry Potter...no será ese que ahora se ha abierto un canal revelador,no??

----------


## Danihenales

Buenas, yo llevo un par de meses estudiando el CF y lo que hago es que cuando no me sale una t&#233;cnica, normalmente porque soy un poco lento y no la comprendo, la busco en youtube se la veo hacer a diversas personas y as&#237; aprendo. Yo creo que hay que buscar el equilibrio.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9103 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## MacRub

A mis orígenes me remito. Pues como Aminoliquid yo al principio también  pequé de echarle un ojo al lado oscuro....(la cosa duró muy poco) Y  aunque parezca un poco contradictorio me sirvió para adentrarme en este  mundo. 
Mi curiosidad me llevó a comprarme el GEC 1 (Gran Escuela  Cartomágica - Roberto Giobbi) y abrí los ojos por completo. Que  maravilla, como se describía cada movimiento y técnica con una precisión  impecable. 
El simple hecho de tener esa maravilla de libro, me obligaba a tener la baraja en mano todo el día y dejé de ver _"__al que no debe ser nombrado"_ (así queda más novelístico  :117: ). 

Sí  es verdad que una imagen o video vale más que mil palabras, pero más  verdad es que con la MAGIA esa ley no se aplica, al menos en mi caso. 
Cuando  consigues realizar un movimiento siguiendo los pasos que te explica un  libro y ves que tus manos van aprendiendo, la satisfacción es tremenda.  Está bien que cuando hayas "aprendido" esa técnica descrita en el libro,  le eches un ojo, pero eso sí,.... sabiendo buscar.

Un último consejo. Cómprate el CF o GEC y a estudiar! 

un saludo!

----------


## Aminoliquid

No es que seas lento...es que este proceso de aprendizaje es lento,muuuuuuuy lento!! Sobre todo hacer naturales las ténicas una vez ya aprendidas.
Yo te aconsejaria (y esto me permito aconsejartelo por experiencia en aprendizajes en otros campos)
que escojas el camino dificil.Evita a toda costa el mirar nada en ningun video y mas si estas con el Canuto,que es super explictito! Si no comprendes algo,date tiempo.Leelo,prueba lo que entiendas y si no le ves sentido natural a algun matiz,vuelve a leerlo y a seguir machandote.
Yo creo que por condiciones cada uno somos propensos a asimilar ciertas cosas antes que otras,por ejemplo: a mi hay tecnicas avanzadas que las he aprendido en menos tiempo que otras tecnicas mas básicas y a la vez al contrario.
Esfuerzate y hechale paciencia,soltea los obstáculos y si no te los encuentras pontelos tu mismo!! si,como lo lees...Te aseguro que si cojes esa linea,cuando lleves un tiempo te daras cuenta de que tu cerebro y tus músculos asimilaran con mas intensidad lo aprendido y le iras dando mas valor a cada detaye.


Un saludo!!

----------


## Danihenales

Gracias por el consejo Aminoliquid, si despacio voy, en dos meses a&#250;n voy por el cap&#237;tulo 3 jejejeje.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9103 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## MacRub

> Gracias por el consejo Aminoliquid, si despacio voy, en dos meses a&#250;n voy por el cap&#237;tulo 3 jejejeje.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9103 usando Tapatalk 2


 Tu tranquilo yo llevo como 2 años y siempre que llego a la mitad vuelvo a empezar.... Este libro no tiene fin  :001 302:

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Gracias por el consejo Aminoliquid, si despacio voy, en dos meses a&#250;n voy por el cap&#237;tulo 3 jejejeje.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9103 usando Tapatalk 2


Entonces llevas un buen ritmo!!
Yo llevo cuatro meses con el y voy terminando el capítulo 14.Pero es porque la mayoria de las técnicas ya las aprendí o dominaba desde hace un tiempo atrás (algunas mal aprendidas).Pero al llegar a estos últimos capitulos la cosa se ha relentizado bastante y ahoa puedo hechar un mes casi en un solo capítulo!!
Y es como dice MacRub,no tiene fin el libro porque yo en cuanto lo termine lo pienso de cojer desde el principio otra vez y con un cuaderno a la vera,pienso estudiarme y asimilar cada coma y tilde que lleve!!  

Un saludo!!

----------


## Mikilin

Estimados, 
Pues en referencia al estilo de Liki, pues está en su derecho de pasar de los libros y quedarse en videos y programas de televisión. Pero se está perdiendo gran cantidad de joyas de autores que se han citado mil veces en este foro. Es la elección de Liki, esperemos que le dé por coger algún libro y se de cuenta que ahí está gran parte de la magia para el que la quiera consultar.

En otro orden de cosas, y respondiendo a la pregunta original de este tema; Se puede estudiar sin profesor?
Claro que se puede, y de hecho mucha gente avanza más rápido puesto que uno mismo se marca las limitaciones. Eso sí, es dificil y requiere mucha disciplina. 
En mi caso comencé como la gran mayoría de los que pululan en el foro con el libro CF y después de unos años, entré a una escuela de Artes mágicas con un excelente profesor. Ni que decir tiene que los avances son enormes y que hay sutilezas que en directo se captan siendo impagables.
Como no todo el mundo tiene disponible un mago/escuela profesor, pues los libros bien utilizados (repito, el foro da titulos e incluso te explican como se estudian esos libros) son una excelente fuente con disciplina.

Ese es mi granito de arena a la causa, se cuidan gente !!!

----------


## MR.fun

Dicen que la lectura es cultura , cuanta mas sabidur&#237;a tengas mas ventajas obtendr&#225;s .


Me mola la gramola.

----------


## Likitisplit

Si amigo, ya leo libros de magia, pero sigo con el mismo problema, hay muchas cosas que no las entiendo y, antes de desesperarme tiro de video.

----------

